# Bird deterrent



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I like many of you I suspect have old CDs or DVD discs laying around from failed copying attempts or outdated programs. I have used these for a couple of years now as bird deterrents in my orchard and garden areas. They, when hung buy a thin wire or string twirl around reflecting many colors of the spectrum thus startling the birds and help keep them away from the ripening fruit.
The wife uses them for coasters under her flower vases in the house also.
Great way to recycle another otherwise wasted resource.
I've mentioned this before, that I use a bright yellow piece of hard plastic covered with vaseline, nailed to a stake in the garden to attract flying pests and trap them before they can damage the vegetables. Especially good for bugs that are attracted to the yellow blooming flowers of tomatoes, squash and melons.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Good ideas there.

When I was a full-time computer-tech, I had hundreds of old tech-discs that piled up fairly quickly. One thing that I did was to glue the disk (label-in) to a piece of wood and put a clock-mechanism behind that wood and make it a usable piece of art. I still have several of those style clocks left at home after making and giving away many clocks as Christmas / B-Day gifts.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> Good ideas there.
> 
> When I was a full-time computer-tech, I had hundreds of old tech-discs that piled up fairly quickly. One thing that I did was to glue the disk (label-in) to a piece of wood and put a clock-mechanism behind that wood and make it a usable piece of art. I still have several of those style clocks left at home after making and giving away many clocks as Christmas / B-Day gifts.


We made those in shop in High School. I think my Dad still has mine somewhere.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Back in the day, AOL mailed out thousands of CD's with offers of 5, 10, 50 hours of free service for signing up with them. I had quite a collection at one time that I used as bird deterrent. They work very well.  

Never did use them for their intended purpose.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Back when potpies were in toughs tin plates we use to use them. I dont know if any brand still makes them but they would scare the birds and rabbits.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> Back in the day, AOL mailed out thousands of CD's with offers of 5, 10, 50 hours of free service for signing up with them. I had quite a collection at one time that I used as bird deterrent. They work very well.
> 
> Never did use them for their intended purpose.


My brother and I managed to collect dozens of them then used them for CD wars. I miss being a kid sometimes.


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

Thank you - I'd forgotten about using CDs (I have fond memories of improperly-used AOL CDs also). I'd never heard of the vaseline idea. Would the vaseline stay on in the sunlight? (Or is the plastic nailed horizontally?)


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Aemilia said:


> Thank you - I'd forgotten about using CDs (I have fond memories of improperly-used AOL CDs also). I'd never heard of the vaseline idea. Would the vaseline stay on in the sunlight? (Or is the plastic nailed horizontally?)


Looks like a stop sign for bugs, and yes the vaseline stays on even in the summer heat.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

The yellow plastic would work great if i did not have a bee hive up the road and down the road. Do ya get many in them, if not i will try it. Don't want my neighbor to get pizzed at me over having a big yellar card full of his workers a hanging in the garden, i like the free honey. Couple of quarts every year or three really, locust, lyn, clover. Brings one over and says see what ya think of this years. Yep sometimes it good to have neighbors, sometimes.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

kyfarmer said:


> The yellow plastic would work great if i did not have a bee hive up the road and down the road. Do ya get many in them, if not i will try it. Don't want my neighbor to get pizzed at me over having a big yellar card full of his workers a hanging in the garden, i like the free honey. Couple of quarts every year or three really, locust, lyn, clover. Brings one over and says see what ya think of this years. Yep sometimes it good to have neighbors, sometimes.


 I very careful about bees myself, and no they are too big to get caught on the film. I have a lot of visiting bees here, couple of neighbors have wild hives on their property.:2thumb:


----------

